# hdtv..bluray systemanforderungen



## RaggaMuffin (29. März 2009)

hallo leute ich wollte wissen wie hoch die systemanforderung für bluray und hdtv ist...im netz habe ich nixxx gefunden
ich bin der meinung das ein amd 5050e dicke reichen würde...oder sollte ich doch zu AMD 5600+ greifen

zu dem suche ich eine media center software...möglichst mit fernbedienug.
es sollte bluray und hdtv unterstützen...


mfg
raggamuffin


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2009)

der 5050e reicht locker, wenn du ihn mit nem HD3200/780G Chip paarst .


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. März 2009)

greasde nfsgame...

ja du guck mal was powerdvd9 ultra als optimal empfindet...
Blu-ray und DVD Software Player - CyberLink PowerDVD - AVCHD Player
ich hol mir besser nen x2 5600+ so bin ich auf sicherer seite.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> greasde nfsgame...


Was soll das jetzt heißen!?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. April 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt heißen!?




so was wie hallo...greasde ist boarisch^^


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

Achso .

Dann is ja gut  .


----------



## Cionara (2. April 2009)

Ich kann als Player Arcsoft Total Media Theatre empfehlen.
Hab auch PowerDVD allerdings kann man damit zum Beispiel keine HD-DVDs richtig abspieln und ich hatte Probleme mit 5.1 Sound.

TmT hat mir bisher nur gut gefallen, keinerlei Probleme gehabt, weder mit Bluray noch HD-DvD.


----------

